# Need center brace for 77 straight 4x12



## 73gt001

WTB: Center wood brace for a 1977 marshall 4x12 straight cab. PM me if you have one.
Thx


----------



## MartyStrat54

I doubt if anyone would have one of these for sale. I think you should consider making one. It probably would be cheaper doing it yourself.


----------



## thrawn86

73gt001 said:


> WTB: Center wood brace for a 1977 marshall 4x12 straight cab. PM me if you have one.
> Thx



I'll make you one for $20!!! 

Heck, I'd throw my mom under the bus for $20!!!!!


----------



## Purgasound

Drill w/phillips bit
handsaw
4' of 2"x2" piece of wood
a few screws
measuring tape

that's all you would really need to do it. that's maybe $5 worth of material from the hardware store if you've already got a drill and a saw.


----------



## thrawn86

American Viking said:


> Drill w/phillips bit
> handsaw
> 4' of 2"x2" piece of wood
> a few screws
> measuring tape
> 
> that's all you would really need to do it. that's maybe $5 worth of material from the hardware store if you've already got a drill and a saw.



AV, quit screwing with my economic stimulus!!!!!!


----------



## Purgasound

lols


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

maybe 73GT001 wants an o.e center post to keep things all marshall .


----------



## custom53

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> maybe 73GT001 wants an o.e center post to keep things all marshall .



I don't think they a serial numbered... Go to Lowes...


----------



## thrawn86

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> maybe 73GT001 wants an o.e center post to keep things all marshall .



Ahh, the highly sought-after, NOS center brace.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Jesus Joseph & Mary! you guys are funny.

Hey mate its a Straight cab so its fairly easy to make a replacement or have some who is fairly good with woodworking, Home Depot might even cut a piece to length for you.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I only mentioned the use of an O.E center brace cause some people are that fussy 
about there amps , i'm just like you guys , i would rip a 2x4 down the center , cut it to lenght and screw it in .....done deal !!!

honorable mention to THRAWN86 for the best smartass reply on this topic !!!!
that was a good one !! i liked it ....


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

thrawn86 said:


> Ahh, the highly sought-after, NOS center brace.



LMAO !!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Are we still trying to figure this out? BTW, there's a back order on the OE brace. If you need it quick you are going to have to make it. That's what I suggested way up there ^^^ a long time ago. I mean we're not building Noah's Ark here. We're dealing with a short 2 X 2, some glue and some screws. My 5 year old niece could do it.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Marty , Marty , Marty !!! there's only one OEM center brace left in the world !
but it has to be sent to the Pope for him to bless it ! Thats what the hold up is 
all about , didn't you get the memo ? LOL !!


----------



## MartyStrat54

"In the name of the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit." I bless this OE brace. Nothing is finer than this OE brace. It can never be duplicated. (Splashes holy water on brace.)


----------



## thrawn86

Yeah, and after that what happens? It bends 180 degrees.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Lol !!!lol !!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

That would be a miracle wouldn't it? A solid piece of wood suddenly bending 180 degrees. 

A real miracle would be bringing this thread to a close since the OP is probably in the hospital with three fingers that he cut off with a hand saw. I mean he hasn't responded since it was suggested he get a hand saw and do the job himself.


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> That would be a miracle wouldn't it? A solid piece of wood suddenly bending 180 degrees.
> 
> A real miracle would be bringing this thread to a close since the OP is probably in the hospital with three fingers that he cut off with a hand saw. I mean he hasn't responded since it was suggested he get a hand saw and do the job himself.




He'll have to tape a drumstick to that stump and work the snare from now on.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Funny you should say that. Right now in Phoenix, some of my old band mates have a new project going. Well their drummer lost three fingers to a table saw. After it was all healed, he wears a special glove that allows him to still play. I wouldn't go as far as to say he will be fantastic, but he can still play.

Not like loosing an entire arm. Think Def Leppard.


----------



## thrawn86

Hey, if you can endure a disfiguring accident and still make music, that's really cool.

I remember as I was growing up that story of the man with no arms. He lived on his own, and did everything with his feet and legs. The guy was a stud. He could drive, cook, work, everything. I don't think I have that kind of willpower, to carry on without having my arms.

I suppose things could always be worse, eh Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yeah, times are tough, but I have to think about those who have it much tougher than me. God, I hope this economy starts getting better. This one is as bad as 1974. That's the reason I joined the Air Force. I knew I was guaranteed a job with no lay-offs.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> That would be a miracle wouldn't it? A solid piece of wood suddenly bending 180 degrees.
> 
> A real miracle would be bringing this thread to a close since the OP is probably in the hospital with three fingers that he cut off with a hand saw. I mean he hasn't responded since it was suggested he get a hand saw and do the job himself.



no really , i'm pissing myself !!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

"Someone get a mop quick!" "Tubes just pissed himself."


----------



## thrawn86

Poor Tubes. Too much Labatt. Or maybe Molson.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yummy...Molson.

You know, if Starchild stopped in, it would really pick this thread up don't you think?


----------



## thrawn86

Y'know, I was thinking about that earlier. Actually, my next set of shenanigans would send him over the edge if he did come back........stay tuned, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## rockinr0ll

thrawn86 said:


> I'll make you one for $20!!!
> 
> Heck, I'd throw in my mom's underwear for $20!!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Nice edit job.


----------



## Texas Roadkill

thrawn86 said:


> Hey, if you can endure a disfiguring accident and still make music, that's really cool.


 It's all fun and games until you loose some digits. Cut my thumb completely off at work in 2001. They put it back on and I'm still playin'!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Texas Roadkill said:


> It's all fun and games until you loose some digits. Cut my thumb completely off at work in 2001. They put it back on and I'm still playin'!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

MartyStrat54 said:


>


here is the left hand digit i almost lost to a band saw


----------



## MartyStrat54

Nice! Being out of focus gives it that Sci Fi effect. Zombies Gone Wild.

My best friend when I was still in Oklahoma, cut almost his entire hand of on a table saw. And to think I use one almost every day.


----------



## Texas Roadkill

I got mine with a circular saw on a bevel. I'll get the wife to take a picture today Marty. I don't have any gnarly pics like Buggs, but I do have a sweet scar.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I've heard of guys defeating the guard on a circular saw and then forgetting about it and sitting the saw on the top of their thigh. Man that has to hurt!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i seen a guy once take an air nailer and nailed his hand to a wall (accedental of course)
not a pretty scene ! no sir !!


----------



## Texas Roadkill

MartyStrat54 said:


> I've heard of guys defeating the guard on a circular saw and then forgetting about it and sitting the saw on the top of their thigh. Man that has to hurt!



I've seen guys do this, or their foot. Nasty business. I've been building and remodeling for almost 20 years, so I've seen some stupid shit. Saw a dude ripping plywood, with the saw set to depth, or so he thought, and reached under to see if the blade was cutting through all the way. Yep....lost the tips of 3 fingers at the first knuckle. 

Tubes, I've seen the nail gun stuff many, many times. Through hands, knees, fingers, elbow, thighs, chest, bicep. I've actually shot my pointer and middle finger together on my left hand once. Not my fault, my helper hit the nailer as I was firing it, so I fired him. 

Stuff makes me cringe alot more after my little accident.


----------



## thrawn86

My dad was a roofer. He was all alone, removed from anyone by miles on a house, outstretched, bags off, to staple down some comp, and ran over his left hand, right where the meat is between the thumb and index finger. It sunk deep, and he could barely reach his bag to grab a hook knife and pry it loose. Fortunately, that's the worst that ever happened to him, but could you imagine?

It'd be like in The Road Warrior, when the guy is handcuffed and the gas is gonna go, and he's only got time to cut his leg off. Not as grizzly, but the choice between being trapped in the 110 F sun (or probably hotter than that!) and tearing your hand apart with brute force isn't a pleasant one.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Texas Roadkill said:


> I've seen guys do this, or their foot. Nasty business. I've been building and remodeling for almost 20 years, so I've seen some stupid shit. Saw a dude ripping plywood, with the saw set to depth, or so he thought, and reached under to see if the blade was cutting through all the way. Yep....lost the tips of 3 fingers at the first knuckle.
> 
> Tubes, I've seen the nail gun stuff many, many times. Through hands, knees, fingers, elbow, thighs, chest, bicep. I've actually shot my pointer and middle finger together on my left hand once. Not my fault, my helper hit the nailer as I was firing it, so I fired him.
> 
> Stuff makes me cringe alot more after my little accident.



I have been an automechanic for almost 20 years , and i have seen 3 
cars come completely off hoists , fuck do they come down in a hurry too !!
luckly nobody has been hurt yet , but its all just guys being fucking stupid
and not paying attension . but yah shit happens


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello, I'm new around here and I just found this thread. I'm a little confused about all of the accidents you guys are talking about?

I came here, because I too need a center brace, but I have a slant cab. I'm trying to find one made out of Birdseye maple with a solid mahogany base. Sort of like a Les Paul...you know, real good tone.

Anyway, if anybody knows where I can get one of these, I'm willing to pay a fair price for the brace.

Someone else must have needed a brace real bad, because they took the one out of my cab. Thanks a lot.

DUFUSS CORNHOLE-Bendover, Nebraska


----------



## thrawn86

Was that a spam response?


----------



## MartyStrat54

No, not at all. I was just giving the thread new life and direction. Sort of like relining a whore's pussy. You shove a 12 pound ham up her hole and pull out the bone.

It's all about life and direction.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Sometimes I forget that there are like 3 girls on this forum. I wonder if they've ever made it over to the BooB Thread???


----------



## Texas Roadkill

martystrat54 said:


> hello, i'm new around here and i just found this thread. I'm a little confused about all of the accidents you guys are talking about?
> 
> I came here, because i too need a center brace, but i have a slant cab. I'm trying to find one made out of birdseye maple with a solid mahogany base. Sort of like a les paul...you know, real good tone.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody knows where i can get one of these, i'm willing to pay a fair price for the brace.
> 
> Someone else must have needed a brace real bad, because they took the one out of my cab. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Dufuss cornhole-bendover, nebraska


haha! Good stuff


----------



## j2112c

A guy on ebay here in the UK dismantled a rare flat speaker, made good money and had... the cab and centre brace for sale as the carcass of the cab. This was 2 weeks ago.
If I find the email between me and him I will PM it to you.

Of course if you are US based 'This Might Get Expensive.'


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MartyStrat54 said:


> Hello, I'm new around here and I just found this thread. I'm a little confused about all of the accidents you guys are talking about?
> 
> I came here, because I too need a center brace, but I have a slant cab. I'm trying to find one made out of Birdseye maple with a solid mahogany base. Sort of like a Les Paul...you know, real good tone.
> 
> Anyway, if anybody knows where I can get one of these, I'm willing to pay a fair price for the brace.
> 
> Someone else must have needed a brace real bad, because they took the one out of my cab. Thanks a lot.
> 
> DUFUSS CORNHOLE-Bendover, Nebraska



LMAO !! It never ends with does it !!!! LOL !!!


----------



## luekemeyer

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> i seen a guy once take an air nailer and nailed his hand to a wall (accedental of course)
> not a pretty scene ! no sir !!



These guys that have these accidents, always tend to have accidents. I know a guy who broke his neck body surfing, had his foot ripped off riding a dirt bike and his foot hit a tree stump, and fired a 16 penny nail into his chest while nailing a fence (of course pointing the nail gun toward him). 

He said, man I have bad luck... I said, I think its because you are doing things that are hazardous and make very bad decisions.. Plus he had the brain the size of a walnut..
Don't take offense to this guys...

Haaaaa!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I guess he could have a brain the size of a peanut. He would look down the the barrel of a semi-automatic pistol and pull the trigger because it's there.

Yeah I knew guys that by age 21, they were missing body parts due to low I.Q.


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> He would look down the the barrel of a semi-automatic pistol and pull the trigger because it's there.



HaHa!! You been reading up on the Darwin Award recipients for 2009? Great read!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

*2009 Darwin Awards

Here is the glorious winner:

1. When his 38 caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim during a hold-up in Long Beach , California would-be robber James Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked. *

Almost as bad as looking your NOS center brace straight on.


----------



## MartyStrat54

...ah no. I didn't read that. I'm gifted and came up with that all on my own. If I happened to cross over into someone else's stupid blunder, so be it.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hello. This is Anita Cornhole. My boy left a message for you guys. He needs a center brace for his 412 cab. If you wonder why I know so much about this, it's because I play the bass in his band. We are down right now because he does not have his cab up and running. He tried using it without the brace and it made a, "Whomp, whump, whap, whap," sound. Here, let me say it again, "Whomp, whump, whap, whap." How can we do a song with that shit going on?

So what's the deal? Why is it so hard to get a brace? We have money, We are willing to pay for it. Can't one of you clowns locate one for us? I told him he might have to find a stick to put in there. Say a two-inch in diameter red oak log. That will hold some screws for sure.

Anyway, my patience is wearing thin boys. My son thought this thread would help, but so far you have made him the butt of all your jokes and with a last name like Cornhole, it ain't funny.

Now get with it and find us a brace.

Anita Cornhole-Bendover, Nebraska


----------



## BluesRocker

I think it needs some African Mahogany, you can get that at Bill's Wood shop, I've heard that Bill's wood is good. Then you can go to Hardons Rigging and pick up a few screws cause i would rather be screwing than nailing. plus if you ever wanted to pull out you can just whip them screws out and leave a little bored out hole in there. But be careful when ya do this cause your wood might drop and hit the floor (watch out feet)!! (and this paragraph made no sense what so ever. I know)


----------



## MartyStrat54

73gt001 is the OP. I think he became a member for the sole purpose of finding a precision brace for his cab. This never happened and I do not think he is an active member anymore.

A brace is a very difficult piece to make. It can be made by splitting a 2 by 4 in half. Of course, this is very tricky to do. Once the 2 by 4 is split, a piece is selected and it has to be cut to length. This requires a keen eye and a precision tape measure. After the piece is cut to size, it must be glued and screwed to the baffle board. Then after 24 hours, the back of the cab can be put on and the one screw in the middle of the backboard can now be put in. A pilot hole is drilled and the screw is installed. End of story.

Good-bye 73gt001. You gave us many moments of laughter. I'll miss the Cornhole's from Nebraska for sure. If you ever come back, make sure you start another thread like this one.


----------

